# Solarizing help?????



## Nanogeek815 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never gotten this effect to work so I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to solarize the paper?


----------



## ann (Jan 28, 2010)

as the print is developing take a flashlight with a very weak bulb, or cover the light with something to block out all but a small amount of light and aim said flashlight on the paper for a second or so.


----------



## skieur (Jan 28, 2010)

Of course, if you get frustrated with trying to do it in the darkroom, you can always scan your negative and solarize it on your computer using a Nik software plug-in for Photoshop or PaintShop Pro.  It gives you more control of the effect created by the time of the exposure.

skieur


----------



## Nanogeek815 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't do it on the computer just because the division I'm in is strictly traditional. Else idve probrably done so already lol.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 31, 2010)

Solarization or the Sabattier effect ?


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2010)

I always do the print like normal, take the negitive out of the negitive carrier so just light will shine thru the enlarger then place ithe picture in the developer and once it starts to develope quickly take it out and put it back on the enlarger and then turn it on for just a few seconds and throw it back in the chemicals like normal. do some test strips before to get the right about of time first!

I havent tried just shining a flash light on it while its in the developer..sounds easier that way!


----------

